# English Premier League Football 2014-2015 in Dubai



## randy.stand (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi guys, new poster here. Own a place in Dubai where I spent a few months a year. I had the original Showtime provider for the Premier League football. Then it changed to Abu Dhabi TV and i changed to that, and i still have that but realise the Premier League football has moved now. How do I get it? Not really fussed about much else, just Premier League football and basic tv like Sky news etc. Anyone know anywhere you can go and buy a subscription or card/box etc?

Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

BE IN sports is the provider now, be warned though I don't think we are going to see all 3pm Saturday games again this season according to what they said today.

You used to be able to get the boxes/subscription cards at hyper panda. I'm not sure if they still do.

Alternatively I used Eurostar Multimedia to renew my subscription this year and all went smoothly - 042040000


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

You can get BEIN from du too.


----------



## acan (Dec 20, 2013)

*BeIN through du*

Dear All, 

Looking to get BeIN through du but not sure are they showing all matches. Could someone comment on what is the status on the first week?

Also does anyone knows yearly price from du?

Thanks


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

They've said the network is now 'secure' me gat 3pm games 'should' return after their current trial.

But no timescale at all, so it's probably nonsense like normal.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

acan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Looking to get BeIN through du but not sure are they showing all matches. Could someone comment on what is the status on the first week?
> 
> ...


I think the Bein SPorts package is 78 AED/month for all channels.
You can check out the Du and Etisalat websites (yes they do exist) for the exact charges and plans.


----------

